# Man beats bank on their own game



## mikho (Aug 10, 2013)

The idea of beating the banks at their own game may seem like a rich joke, but Dmitry Agarkov, a 42-year-old Russian man, may have managed it.


Unhappy with the terms of an unsolicited credit card offer he received from online bank Tinkoff Credit Systems, Agarkov scanned the document, wrote in his own terms and sent it through. The bank approved the contract without reading the amended fine print, unwittingly agreeing to a 0 percent interest rate, unlimited credit and no fees, as well as a stipulation that the bank pay steep fines for changing or canceling the contract.


Agarkov used the card for two years, but the bank ultimately canceled it and sued Agarkov for $1,363. The bank said he owed them charges, interest and late-payment fees. A court ruled that, because of the no-fee, no-interest stipulation Agarkov had written in, he owed only his unpaid $575 balance. Now Agarkov is suing the bank for $727,000 for not honoring the contract's terms, and the bank is hollering fraud. "They signed the documents without looking. They said what usually their borrowers say in court: 'We have not read it,'” Agarkov's lawyer said. The shoe's on the other foot now, eh?


Source : http://rt.com/business/man-outsmarts-banks-wins-court-221/


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

If this is a true story, it is AWESOME!


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2013)

That man deserves a statue or something. How awesome


----------



## Jade (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha, that guy got them  ^_^


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

Perhaps next time you receive unsolicited "complete this form and return this to FREEPOST" letter from a company such as Verizon, take out the letter inside, download a template cease and desist form, fill it in digitally, and print it out. (I.e., Verizon sends you a letter; you print out a C&D letter _from "Comcast"_). Mail it out using their FREEPOST return address.

By the time Verizon have received a so-called Cease and Desist from Comcast, they would've escalated up high in the legal department, before realising Comcast didn't actually send them a C&D.

So in return for sending your house unsolicited advertisments, you give the whole company a headache.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

@InvokeVM-Kelvin, have you actually tried what you proposed?


----------



## jarland (Aug 10, 2013)

We all know how much they try to hook you with those credit card so I don't feel bad at all. That guy is awesome.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 10, 2013)

I with the "That man deserves a statue or something" boat, got em good


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @InvokeVM-Kelvin, have you actually tried what you proposed?


Not me, but people have. I saw a post on Reddit about it.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2013)

Alternatively, you can just use the postage paid envelope, and tape it to a box that has a cinderblock in it. They'll mail it at no cost to you back to the credit card company, where someone will physically have to open the box, and figure out what to do with the brick.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Alternatively, you can just use the postage paid envelope, and tape it to a box that has a cinderblock in it. They'll mail it at no cost to you back to the credit card company, where someone will physically have to open the box, and figure out what to do with the brick.


That's funny.   Do they actually include post paid anyting that actually could be affixed to a box?  I don't mess with the postal service since it exposes you to federal laws and punitive actions for misdeeds.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> That's funny.   Do they actually include post paid anyting that actually could be affixed to a box?  I don't mess with the postal service since it exposes you to federal laws and punitive actions for misdeeds.


Well, I've heard of people doing this. If you search the web you'll find blog posts and whatnot of people sending old broken blenders to these snail-mail spammers with their 'postage paid' envelopes. They just take the envelope to the box.

I mean, you can mail a potato like shown in the photo below. The post office doesn't care, they just send whatever out.



Maybe I'll just wrap the next credit card offer return letter around a potato and send them lunch instead.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 10, 2013)

Have the instructions "Throw at window" on them too.


----------



## mikho (Aug 11, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Have the instructions "Throw at windows" on them too.


That should take care of their computers.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Aug 11, 2013)

This made me feel so good, I would actually donate to pay some of the guys bill myself.

I am so looking forward to my next "you have been pre approved" letter.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> This made me feel so good, I would actually donate to pay some of the guys bill myself.
> 
> I am so looking forward to my next "you have been pre approved" letter.


I was declined by Chase / Amazon, I wanted the Amazon card as I need to build my credit as I have zero credit. Boo. Maybe I'll make my own terms too.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 12, 2013)

One word - Legend!


----------



## terafire (Aug 14, 2013)

That man is mah hero.


----------

